
Why is video editing so horrible today? - pavel_lishin
https://blog.rememberlenny.com/2020/09/15/why-is-video-editing-so-horrible-today/
======
nostromo177
These wishes seem stupid. Editing real time content doesn't lend itself to
canned ai fantasies. If you could impliment these things video editing would
turn into generic crap. Perhaps you should stay away from video editing "work"
another 15 years. Maynard G. Krebs- "Work!"

